

Hulu back on Boxee, sort of. Boxee also launches "app box" - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/hulu-back-on-boxee-without-hulus-help-2009-3

======
barredo
A bit offtopic, I know.

I am a European 18-49 male with good income. Why is so difficult to find
European sponsors to allow profitable in Europe (Or Canada, or rest of the
world)?

I would like to use Hulu. Or use Amazon on demand. But I cannot pay for
contents even if I would be glad to.

Until this companies open their content. I would need to get my Lost episodes
with Bittorrent.

